# Rent in Perth



## tma786 (Sep 28, 2009)

Dear All,
I am PR holder and want to move Perth. Will some one be kind to tell me that what is the average home rent(2 b/r+2 bath+ car porch) in the average suberb which is near to CBD.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There'll not be too many 2 Brm. houses about, probably more than likely flats or units and ones that size will only likely have the one bathroom.

But google yourself up a map of Perth and then use sites like www.domain.com.au and you'll get an idea of what's available and where in relation to the CBD.


----------



## liza4kit (Oct 14, 2009)

are you looking for a apartment or a house coz apartment you can get much more cheeper .


----------



## syed74 (Oct 4, 2009)

*rent in perth*

follow this link u will have good idea
Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

Perth was one of the lowest costs of living in Australia. If you're planning for a room in a shared bed, you could expect to pay about $100 per week plus expenses. But for your own place, expect to pay anything from $200 - 450+ per week depending on standard of accommodation.


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

This result from Google suggests that it may cost from about 585 dollars to 1000 grand per week. Well, if you have that much money then you should go for them as they are situated in good place but if not, then go for a cheaper apartment


----------

